# Yeah, this is off-topic



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

But since nobody is posting anything, I figured I would say "Go Panthers!" :thumbup1:

That should make all you Tennessee guys happy :rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, off season is quiet.....

While we are on the subject though

*GO*








Going to be some good games to watch in the NFC down the stretch here. I would enjoy seeing carolina beat the giants this weekend, I have to admit.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, but it ain't going to be easy - I'm sure they are already mad because the cowboys beat 'em.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, I can assure you they are P.O. 'd about that! Plus losing to the Eagles the week before, ouch. Carolina is peaking at the right time of year, they may reak some havoc in the playoffs. I am partial the DeAngelo Williams as well, Memphis boy you know!


----------

